# where can you buy red/gold rams



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

Bought some nice ones from Frank but the male died after 2 months. Frank tells me he won't be getting another shipment from europe. Any other suggestions? Menagerie? Prefer the richly red gold coloured ones not interested if they are pale yellow.

Thx in advance


----------

